# About Orion Vapes...



## Michael (25/7/17)

*How Orion began…*

When I entered the “vaping world”, I started vaping local e-juices because obviously they are cheaper and readily available. As time went on, I wanted something new so I ventured towards the international brands. My vape collection was growing exponentially as well as my passion for the industry. I began researching anything and everything “VAPE” and the main topic of conversation with my friends and family was now: VAPING!




During one of the many vaping conversations I had, a very good friend of mine suggested that I mix my own juice from scratch. I had always mixed all my juices together, whether it was international or local, because vaping a single flavour was not always the greatest for me. Because of the diverse e-juice collection I had, the extensive research I had done on vaping, and the fact that it would be a lot more cost effective in the long run, I agreed that it was a great idea. It wasn’t one second later and I was on the internet (again) buying myself some DIY Concentrates along with all the goodies that go hand in hand with mixing… and that is where the adventure began.



Fortunately, because I have tried so many international and local juices, together with my juice “experts”, I was able to determine which of my juices were good and which of my juices needed some adjusting.



Like many things, Orion didn’t happen overnight. I created many versions of each flavour and kept tweaking my recipes here and there. Finally, I was able to come up with some decent e-juice. Friends and friends of friends tasted my juice and I received a lot of positive feedback. I then began handing out samples and many people said that I should start my own line. After many late nights perfecting my recipes, Orion was born. This is, of course, with many thanks to the guys and gals who backed me from the start and pushed me to never give up. The positive words as well as the constructive criticism that you have all given me has lead me to where I am today. I would like to thank everyone for the ongoing support!!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/7/17)

@Michael is actually on the forum...its gonna snow!

Welcome


----------



## Silver (25/7/17)

Welcome as a supporting vendor @Michael !
Wishing you all the best !!

Looking forward to seeing Orion Vapes at VapeCon 2017

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (25/7/17)

Ey Michael welcome welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Attie (25/7/17)

Jeez finally @Michael , welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/17)

Oh wow! Spike is online! Whooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

